# Coopers Test



## hiv (3 Sep 2004)

Yea yea yea I know I'm wasting my time but humour me.

I've been searching in vain for a scoring breakdown of the Coopers test on the web and these very forums but haven't found much information. More specifically, I am curious as to how points are assigned for each test (my running, bench press, and situps being excellent but my pull-ups and pushups lacking). Any info would make this one happy private  ;D


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Sep 2004)

If I am well informed, I do believe the FFL is really big on the Coopers Test during their entrance examinations.. well, here you go, this page has all the info you might need
        http://www.worldar.com/endurance/gentest.htm
     Regards,
       Daniel


----------



## Gunnerlove (17 Sep 2004)

People get confused because there is not one but many Coopers tests. I believe the one utilized by the CF for entrance to the JTF uses the 3.2 km run, 65kg bench press, overhand grip pull up and situp as the four components. I will dig around for the scoring break down.


----------



## Gunnerlove (17 Sep 2004)

I will call my friend at PSP and see if I can get the full scoring info from her, she ran me through it a few years ago. Reminded me of the PT400 test they had us do on basic and for a few years in my unit.       




                                    i) 1 1/2 mile run - 11 minutes or less
                                        ii) pushups (no rest stops) - min 40
                                        iii) situps (1 minute ) - min 40
                                        iv) overhand, straightarm chinups - min 5
                                        v) bench press(4 inches from chest to full arm extension - 1 press) - min 65kg


----------



## hiv (21 Sep 2004)

I saw the JTF2 fitness manual today at the PSP office and I have to say that the Coopers test is a pretty poor thing to prepare for when it comes to the actual test. Apparently it's completely different.


----------



## Gunnerlove (24 Sep 2004)

Why is it a poor thing to prepare for?


----------



## hiv (25 Sep 2004)

Gunnerlove said:
			
		

> Why is it a poor thing to prepare for?



There's an addendum to the Army Fitness Manual called the JTF Fitness manual or something similar to that. It introduces a Level 6 and 7 beyond the 5 levels in the Army fitness level. Some of the things tested that are not in the Coopers test is distance running, more strength tests, swimming, and some general athletic measures.

I trained to the Cooper's test and was able to achieve top marks in all categories but when our PSP staff gave me a practise JTF entrace test I didn't do nearly as well.

I think if it's something you're serious about you should consult your PSP staff and work with them to tailor a fitness plan to focus on your weaknesses.


----------



## nULL (25 Sep 2004)

The Real skinny from the JTF2 Pre-Selection Physical Fitness Training Program book, available to those applying to JTF2:

Page 24 of the manual has a grid, with the Army Fitness checks & JTF2 Fitness checks, here's a breakdown:

(Before starting the JTF2 program you must have reached Level 4 of the Army Fitness Manual Standard, after that come Levels 5-7 of JTF2, and the JTF2 Standard is Level 6, and Level 7 is JTF2 advanced)
=================================================

Aerobic:
2400m Run Std (min:s) L5=8:30-8:16 L6=8:15-8:00 L7=<8:00

8km Run Std (min:s) L5=37:30-35:01 L6=35:00-34:01 L7=<34:00

600M Swim Std L5=11:45-11:01 L6=11:00-10:15 L7=<10:15
=============================================

Strength:
Upper Body
Bench Press Std
75kg L5=13-14reps L6=15-16reps L7=17+Reps
65kg L5=24-25reps L6=26-27reps L7=28+reps
55kg L5=33-34reps L6=35-36reps L7=37+reps
45kg L5=39-40reps L6=41-43reps L7=44+reps

Push-ups Std L5=50-52reps L6=53-54reps L7=55+reps

Chin-ups Std L5=12-14reps L6=15-17reps L7=18+reps

Pull-Ups Std L5= 9-11reps L6=12-13reps L7=14+reps
==================================================

Lower Body
Squat Std
90kg L5= 9-11reps L6=12-14reps L7=15+reps
80kg L5=15-18reps L6=19-21reps L7=22+reps
70kg L5=18-21reps L6=22-25reps L7=26+reps
60kg L5=21-24reps L6=25-28reps L7=29+reps
===============================================

Abdominal Core
Curl-ups Std L5=100-124reps L6=125-149reps L7=150+reps
===============================================

Power & Speed
Long Jump Std L5=290-294cm L6=295-299cm L7=300+cm
2 Jump Std L5=525-532cm L6=533-539cm L7=540+cm
Vertical Jump L5=55-59cm L6=60-64cm L7=65+cm
40m Sprint L5=5.10-5.06s L6=5.05-5.01s L7=<5.00s
20m Sprint L5=3.00-2.81s L6=2.80-2.71s L7=<2.70s
=================================================

Anaerobic Capacity
400m Run Std L5=1:15-1:11s L6=1:10-1:06s L7=<1:05s
800M Run Std L5=2:45-2:31s L6=2:30-2:21s L7=<2:20s
=================================================


----------



## hiv (25 Sep 2004)

Did you find that on the web or do you actually have a copy of the manual?


----------



## Moobus (24 Feb 2005)

Whoa. Most of those level 6 standards seem managable, but that bench press...Is it free weights (bar?), or a machine?


----------



## NiTz (24 Feb 2005)

Moobus said:
			
		

> Whoa. Most of those level 6 standards seem managable, but that bench press...Is it free weights (bar?), or a machine?



I suppose it must be a bar with weights on it because actually when I train I don't put as much with free weight that I put on a bar.By the way, when we use the term bench press it usually refers to the bench with a bar on it... I would be surprised they'd use machines as they're not accurate to measure your real bench press ability because you don't have to stabilise the weight when using a machine. but hey , just my 2 cents as I know absolutely nothing about their standards, just a supposition.


cheers!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (25 Feb 2005)

Holy crap.  I feel out of shape now, and I pulled of 78 on the Cooper.  Not bad for a skinny guy though I guess.   I'm goin to the gym.


----------



## visibleminority (27 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone im on leave right now and I have been looking everywhere on the internet for the coopers test evaluation sheet but have'nt had any luck if someone could get a hold of one and post it on here it would be appreciated.


----------



## punkd (27 Jul 2008)

Lets take the minimums for a second.

If you did the run in 9:45, 40 pushups, 40 situps, 5 pullups, and 1RM 65kg bench that would give you a whopping total of 55 points, a FAIL. 75 points is a pass.

Scoring the bare minimum in anything give you 11 points, where the maximum for any 1 exercise is 30 points. (say 7:41 or less on the run, or a 160KG bench  ) 

so just do alot better than the minimums and you will do fine


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2008)

punkd said:
			
		

> Lets take the minimums for a second.
> 
> If you did the run in 9:45, 40 pushups, 40 situps, 5 pullups, and 1RM 65kg bench that would give you a whopping total of 55 points, a FAIL. 75 points is a pass.
> 
> ...



Now.  As was explained to me when we were doing this; it is not a PASS/FAIL Test, but a training schedule.  You are tested, and then the scores kept.  The next month when you are tested again, you are expected to have shown improvement.  That is all.  Yes there are minimums to make and scores which place you in different levels, but it is not a PASS/Fail test, much the same as Second Language Training; there are levels of proficiency to reach and you are expected to achieve a higher level than that which you had when you started......Again, not a PASS/FAIL Test.


----------



## punkd (27 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now.  As was explained to me when we were doing this; it is not a PASS/FAIL Test, but a training schedule.  You are tested, and then the scores kept.  The next month when you are tested again, you are expected to have shown improvement.  That is all.  Yes there are minimums to make and scores which place you in different levels, but it is not a PASS/Fail test, much the same as Second Language Training; there are levels of proficiency to reach and you are expected to achieve a higher level than that you had when you started......Again, not a PASS/FAIL Test.



You must be thinking of the JTF2 fitness manual. You must pass the coopers test through PSP to even receive the manual. It is a pass/fail thing as part of the application process.


----------



## visibleminority (28 Jul 2008)

Thats pretty much what I decided as well, just do the max i can on everything incorporated in the test for the rest of leave and i should be fine. Thanks again anyways


----------

